# Bluetooth phone to phone question



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys I have a question about Bluetooth I can't find the answer to. I have a galaxy s3 on Verizon's network that I am about to shut off for a while. I'm thinking about picking up a prepaid android phone today just so I have a phone. My question is: Is their a way to connect the two phones together so when the prepaid phone rings I'll be able to take the call on my s3? It seems like theoretically I should be able to do this by connecting the two phones together via Bluetooth, but I want to make sure of it before I go out and by a new crappy phone hah. I hope the question makes sense and thank you for the answers!


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

I guess another question is: is it possible to unlock this Verizon phone and pop in a prepaid SIM card and have service? I've read on xda that the phone is unlocked by default so technically that should work also. Any responses would be great! Thank you!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dezlez said:


> I guess another question is: is it possible to unlock this Verizon phone and pop in a prepaid SIM card and have service? I've read on xda that the phone is unlocked by default so technically that should work also. Any responses would be great! Thank you!


Yes.


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

So I ended up going with a LG optimus f3 which I found has no roms with kind of sucks but oh well. I tried SIM cards both from at&t and tmobile and couldn't get 3/4g to work. I'm still looking for a Bluetooth to Bluetooth connection so I can answer calls and texts from my s3 if anyone knows how to do that I would really appreciate it. Thank you guys!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dezlez said:


> So I ended up going with a LG optimus f3 which I found has no roms with kind of sucks but oh well. I tried SIM cards both from at&t and tmobile and couldn't get 3/4g to work. I'm still looking for a Bluetooth to Bluetooth connection so I can answer calls and texts from my s3 if anyone knows how to do that I would really appreciate it. Thank you guys!


I don't own an S3, but I would guess you would need to flash a radio that's compatible with T-Mobile or AT&T to get more than EDGE. That and/or ensure the proper APN data is set.


----------



## dezlez (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, is it safe to flash an att or T-Mobile radio? I wont brick the device?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

dezlez said:


> Thanks for the reply, is it safe to flash an att or T-Mobile radio? I wont brick the device?


From what I have read, I don't think you can flash an AT&T or T-Mobile radio onto your Verizon SGS3. You can edit the APNs and put in an AT&T or T-Mobile SIM card, but you will never get more than EDGE speeds on either network. You will not be able to get 4G speeds.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Landshark seems to be correct http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2013647

If you do go flash a radio, don't blame me if it fails . I'm not telling you to do it, but you should investigate it and be 100% sure before doing something like that. I personally don't like messing around that far with the little black box (metaphorically speaking) that's an OS inside of an OS. I'd go look around a lot and see if there's been previous attempts and the results.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

yarly said:


> Landshark seems to be correct http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2013647
> 
> If you do go flash a radio, don't blame me if it fails . I'm not telling you to do it, but you should investigate it and be 100% sure before doing something like that. I personally don't like messing around that far with the little black box (metaphorically speaking) that's an OS inside of an OS. I'd go look around a lot and see if there's been previous attempts and the results.


Probably the best resource you'll find in one spot for the Verizon S3: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1895684


----------

